# Weather in Marbella?



## Zac495 (Jun 25, 2008)

I know some Tuggers are there (we're meeting up with them) already.
Weather reports vary from 80 - 95 F. What's the best weather link for that area? THANKS!


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 25, 2008)

Google marbella weather - and I like 'weatherunderground'


----------



## JimG (Jun 26, 2008)

Ellen,

Don't forget that these are the in the shade temperatures taken at lunchtime, the temperature in the sun is considerably higher and the hottest part of the day tends to be between 4 - 5 in the afternoon.

Still only one more day of work and we'll know for sure.    

See you Monday; enjoy your flight.

jim


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Jim!!! I'm almost all packed and ready to go. Too bad I hurt my stupid ankle, but it's getting a little better. Can't wait to meet you.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 26, 2008)

ENJOY YOUR TRIP!!!!!  Send me a note when you get back telling me all about it!

And say hi to those freaky barbary apes for me if you get to Gibraltar!  (Remember, slip a cookie in your hubby's pocket as a funny little joke and watch the action....)


----------



## JimG (Jun 27, 2008)

Ellen,

It's Friday morning here in the UK, I'm not sure whether you've left the states yet. I think I've read that you're arriving from Germany on Sunday, but I'm not sure of the time. Be aware that there will be a small matter of a football game taking place on Sunday evening (Spain v Germany, Euro Championship Final), if you arrive whilst their playing (or indeed after if Spain win!) don't expect to see many baggage handlers, ground staff, taxi drivers, et al and be prepared for one looong party night.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 27, 2008)

JimG said:


> Ellen,
> 
> It's Friday morning here in the UK, I'm not sure whether you've left the states yet. I think I've read that you're arriving from Germany on Sunday, but I'm not sure of the time. Be aware that there will be a small matter of a football game taking place on Sunday evening (Spain v Germany, Euro Championship Final), if you arrive whilst their playing (or indeed after if Spain win!) don't expect to see many baggage handlers, ground staff, taxi drivers, et al and be prepared for one looong party night.



Oh my goodness! We leave tomorrow at 5 and arrive Germany at 6 am. Then we arrive Malega at 2 pm (after prancing in Frankfurt for a couple of hours - well, not sure if I'll be prancing...at least we're flying business class). We have a car rental, so I guess that's a relief. I'm bringing my own baggage handler - hubby:hysterical:


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 27, 2008)

hibbeln said:


> *And say hi to those freaky Barbary Apes for me if you get to Gibraltar!  (Remember, slip a cookie in your hubby's pocket as a funny little joke and watch the action*....)


*You are very BAD :whoopie:* 

Ellen, enjoy, I will look for your report when u get back - I am going June 2009  

Especially interested in your Morocco experience


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 27, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> *You are very BAD :whoopie:*
> 
> Ellen, enjoy, I will look for your report when u get back - I am going June 2009
> 
> Especially interested in your Morocco experience



I can't wait to get pics of the apes and my husband. they will be sure to be included in my trip report-  a promise. It's going to be perfect because between my sprained ankle (STILL BAD) and this darn plane change, nothing else is going to go wrong.


----------

